# Console Mounting Bracket on a 65



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

OK I know this is a stupid question, but, does the console mounting bracket get mounted directly to the floor pan, or does it get installed over the carpet? I have a mounting bracket that I got with the console, so I believe it is an OE part and not aftermarket. It does NOT conform to my floor pan hump at all, but that is the only part of my car that is not original sheetmetal, so maybe that is my problem. So I was thinking that maybe the mounting bracket got screwed into the carpet, like the rear screws did. Anyone with an original car care to enlighten me?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

I believe that the front console mounting bracket was attached directly to the bare floor/ trans tunnel and the carpet was laid on top of it.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, directly onto the floor/trans hump.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I believe that the front console mounting bracket was attached directly to the bare floor/ trans tunnel and the carpet was laid on top of it.


Hi Bob,
That’s what I thought but my bracket doesn’t fit the trans tunnel hump at all. I know it’s an OE part, as I also have an aftermarket bracket. Was thinking maybe it went on top of the carpet but knew it probably wouldn’t. Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Yes, directly onto the floor/trans hump.
> View attachment 150813


Thank you for the picture. Appreciate it.


----------

